# Looking for another Service Dog



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

duplicate post, threads merged


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

*Posts Keep Getting Deleted - Looking for puppy for Autism*

duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You had multiple threads about the same subject, multiple threads are merged together so all your replies and info are in the same thread making it easier for you to find the info.

All your threads are merged together into this thread now.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You had multiple threads about the same subject, multiple threads are merged together so all your replies and info are in the same thread making it easier for you to find the info.
> 
> All your threads are merged together into this thread now.


Well fine, if this is the place. I posted in several as was getting no replies so figured was posting in the wrong place.

You said if posted any more threads, be merged into this, correct?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes, multiple threads on the same subject are merged together so all the replies and info are in the same thread which makes it easier for you to find the info. 

Here are some sites you may want to look at, I'm not familiar with these group at all though.

Autism Service Dog

Arizona Goldens LLC

Autism Assistance Dog - 4 Paws For Ability


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, multiple threads on the same subject are merged together so all the replies and info are in the same thread which makes it easier for you to find the info.
> 
> Here are some sites you may want to look at, I'm not familiar with these group at all though.
> 
> ...


Sandy, thank you so very much for the reply back! 

Yes, fine, but now only in one forum. I have notifications, so finding them would not be an issue. But, understand if there is other non-specified reasons.

Yes, great links. However, what keep finding is for children with Autism and don't list any breeders. Thinking of calling Arizona Goldens and just asking them strait up; what harm could it be? :


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is just my two cents, but I think a small hobby breeder would be a very good way to go. I think this will probably push your time frame out, March is awfully quick, but probably worth the wait.

My current girl came from a small hobby breeder who breeds very few litters. My puppy was from a very small litter and was raised in the house, the breeder and her husband spent a LOT of time with these babies and were very, very tuned into their personalities. The things the breeder tells me about my puppy from the beginning mesh very well with the way her personality is at age 3. My girl is from Goldens with correct conformation (both AKC Champions) but they also were titled (read: Proven) in numerous performance venues. THey were not 'extreme' as in bred with focus only on one strength, but bred with focus on being an all around dog not too extreme in any one area. 

I've discovered that not a lot of people strive for this, but if you can find someone who really is trying hard to breed dogs like this, it can have a wonderful outcome in the puppies. My girl is super focused, wants to please me, loves to play and interact but if I make sure she has proper exercise, she will happily snuggle on the couch with me as long as I will do that. She is a dream dog for my situation, not super dominant, always the first puppy to come when called, loved to snuggle with the breeder's husband, just a nice even, middle of the road dog.

I have talked to this lady some and she really sounds like someone I would check with in the future (you would still need to ask all the questions, I just think she is probably someone doing it right. 

This is the link: Golden Retrievers


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

nolefan said:


> This is just my two cents, but I think a small hobby breeder would be a very good way to go. I think this will probably push your time frame out, March is awfully quick, but probably worth the wait.
> 
> My current girl came from a small hobby breeder who breeds very few litters. My puppy was from a very small litter and was raised in the house, the breeder and her husband spent a LOT of time with these babies and were very, very tuned into their personalities. The things the breeder tells me about my puppy from the beginning mesh very well with the way her personality is at age 3. My girl is from Goldens with correct conformation (both AKC Champions) but they also were titled (read: Proven) in numerous performance venues. THey were not 'extreme' as in bred with focus only on one strength, but bred with focus on being an all around dog not too extreme in any one area.
> 
> ...


Kristy, two cents that to me are worth more! : Thank you so very much! 

Interesting suggesting a hobby breeder. How is it defined?

Time frame was an ideal my friend and I worked out considering classes start back up mid August.

Your account to me looks like a breeder, as out of the home puppy manufacturing be puppy mills, which are mostly banned. However, does bode well for the rescue puppies we have, but as I said, *very* slight chance of getting one.

I like what I see, especially eye and hip certifications! I didn't see any other questions to ask...

Further, like that she is somewhere in Colorado, though frustrating doesn't say where.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

The Arizona Goldens Sandy passed along was a fantastic resource!

We talked a good bit of time and explained many options, from a 16 week old at $3,200, career change dogs between $2,500 to $5,000, and turn key S.D.s for $10,000 to $20,000.

I was somewhat prepared, but not for being told $20,000!  My budget be pushed at $3,000, but was based on apparently old figures (papered dogs were at one time $1,000). 

So, this is one option. Now can I please have some more? : :wavey:


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

The website Service Dog Central appears to have a lot of resources. They may have tips to point you in the right direction!
Welcome to Service Dog Central | Service Dog Central


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I did what Nolefan suggested when looking for a SD for my son and things are working out nicely so far. The breeder knew what we were looking for and matched us with a pup. Our pup comes from a multipurpose background where the sire and dam have titles including conformation, obedience, rally. The breeder also had a background training SDs so she knew what she was looking for. I had a couple of breeders on the east coast that I found that would have worked in my search that I'd be happy to share with you if you'd like, but I'm not sure if they are too far away for you as they all wanted to meet with me prior.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

macdougallph1 said:


> I did what Nolefan suggested when looking for a SD for my son and things are working out nicely so far.


Kristy gave a great referral, however, just missed the litter and since only does one or two year, bummed. So, leaves me back at the beginning.

Yes, if you are back east, bit further than like. There has to be something closer, the trick is finding it.

Sandy did send a great resource, but $3,200 seems a bit above the market.

Just had an idea! Been so long since my friend back in Sandy Eggo got a pup and been so long since seen them, kind of put out of mind. Last time was in the area, it was difficult. But, texted her anyway; never know.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Turns out my friend is still my friend, and gave me this recommendation: Canyon Ridge Kennels - About Us

First thing checked was the health certificates, then club members, which seems they are not. Is that really an issue?

Kava, the Golden that my friend got, does have great disposition, especially in emotional intuition, and so far, no real health issues (used to see them a lot when back there and we kept in contact until just recently).

But, still not decided... But, much closer thanks to y'alls help!


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Indyfurkiddos said:


> This might be a stretch, but I just saw this sweet rescue puppy who they would like to adopt out as a service dog. Might be worth looking into?
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33629936


Thank you for the help, though!  Much appreciated! :wavey: 

Issue is they seem to state will not pass S.D. certification.



Leslie B said:


> Could you please list exactly what the dog would be asked to do as an autism service dog? Who would be training the dog? Last but least is the age of the person the dog is for?


Leslie, sorry some how got missed and thank you for your help! 

In my case, pretty easy. The one now alerts to melt downs and over all reduces the baseline of over stimulation. Plus, do need body pressure so needs to be cuddly, unlike Ember. Also, the easiest: sleep in my bed, as helps my insomnia. 

Since have become worse at burning meals and setting things on fire in the oven, also going to teach him to alert to burning/boiling (just found out about this skill).

I have gone through training with a trainer, so feel qualified to do most. However, have a professional organization and two friends, the latter which are helping with Ember (training is life long, especially when get old and cranky : )

I am 29 years of age, last I checked. :



Megora said:


> Adriel - really important to know what the dog would be doing as a service dog for an autistic person.
> 
> Other thing that is important to know is what would a puppy be doing that an older dog that you own isn't able to do anymore.
> 
> ...


Sorry that was not clear. Would a video be better? Feel a bit uncomfortable, but seems words are not working.

Up to Ember. Definitely can say she will continue to volunteer for the rescue. Also, if wants to go for short service work, would that be wrong for the main S.D.?

My friend is going to put her daughter's S.D. into therapy, but don't think have the time and was very hard on me.

Comfort is a big thing, as reduces the baseline. But, need one that is very attentive so can alert when general comfort is not working. Then, if real bad, can apply pressure, either partial or full (laying on me). So, attentive first, problem solving second, according to the company that sells A.S.D. S.D.s.

Ember is still here, currently under the drafting table while I am at the desk. I don't think I could go on living if truly lost her. I would have to at least get a medical withdrawal from University.

Anyway, Ember came as a 16 month old rescue. She needed no training to alert to my melt downs, so allowed her to adopt me. Not this last December, but prior, found out about P.A.C. so did that, including C.G.C. and C.G.C.A., all of which passed with high marks (95 percent for P.A.C. only because couldn't resist the salmon treats being thrown (double whammy)). 

Ember is a bit aloof and obstinate, like a lot of females (though not a rule, just to be clear). Since October, been showing signs wants to retire. Further, showing signs that better to get a puppy sooner than later, otherwise will have to wait until she is gone.

Why do I need help? Really curious. :feedback:

Have fostered before. For about six months, had three: puppy, Ember, and a aggressive senior. So not only was their puppy training, but fight prevention and training.

Further, do plan to take him with me to University after vaccinations. This semester be perfect, as two out of three classes taught by the same professor who loves animals and very tolerant. The other hasn't said either way, but from India. That way, he could be pottied about every hour. Also, already eat five meals a day, so be good for both of us. Just trying to provide so get a better answer. :wavey:


----------

